# New and need help



## DC23103 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm new to this board and honestly, am not even sure that I have a thyroid problem. I do know that for the last 2 months, I have felt terrible and during my research of the types of symptoms I've been having, hypothyroidism is one of the possibilities. My most concerning symptom was that I gained 13 pounds during the month of July with no change in diet or exercise. I was slowly LOSING weight (have a lapband and am a vegetarian---mostly vegan) so the weight gain was really shocking. Other symptoms for the past 2 months are headaches, I"m cold all the time, I have felt depressed, I sleep all the time, have a hard time focusing, etc.

So this past Monday I finally went to the doctor (a new doctor to me). 
Almost immediately, the doctor told me she thought I was depressed and that I was just eating too much. She reluctantly agreed to do a thyroid test and the results came back with a TSH of 1.84, which is in the normal range. I emailed her about the other thyroid test components and she said that since there is nothing wrong with my thyroid, that she didn't need to order other tests.

I'm an educated, self aware person who has had a weight problem my entire life (either overweight or anorexic/bulemic as a teenager). I know how my body works and I know that something is not right. It's possible that I may be depressed but you don't gain that much weight eating nothing but beans, lentils, vegetables and drinking water (BTW, my cholesterol is even more elevated than normal during this period, which REALLY makes no sense). I originally became a vegetarian due to a genetic cholesterol problem and since I can't reduce my cholesterol anymore thru diet and exercise, I will be going on statins.

So is this doctor just blowing me off or should I accept her diagnosis? Should I be asking more questions? Should I get another doctor? Give it to me straight---I really don't know what to think.

Thanks!


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I know from my own experience that you sometimes have to fight to get the right treatment. There are other thyroid tests that are important as well as the TSH so I wouldn't let yourself be fobbed off if you're not convinced by the doc. Some of the tests include (from what I've had myself) the antibodies such as TPO, also the Free T3 and Free T4.

What your feeling could be attributed to thyroid issues - but I am no expert!

Could you see another, more understanding doctor at all?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DC23103 said:


> I'm new to this board and honestly, am not even sure that I have a thyroid problem. I do know that for the last 2 months, I have felt terrible and during my research of the types of symptoms I've been having, hypothyroidism is one of the possibilities. My most concerning symptom was that I gained 13 pounds during the month of July with no change in diet or exercise. I was slowly LOSING weight (have a lapband and am a vegetarian---mostly vegan) so the weight gain was really shocking. Other symptoms for the past 2 months are headaches, I"m cold all the time, I have felt depressed, I sleep all the time, have a hard time focusing, etc.
> 
> So this past Monday I finally went to the doctor (a new doctor to me).
> Almost immediately, the doctor told me she thought I was depressed and that I was just eating too much. She reluctantly agreed to do a thyroid test and the results came back with a TSH of 1.84, which is in the normal range. I emailed her about the other thyroid test components and she said that since there is nothing wrong with my thyroid, that she didn't need to order other tests.
> ...


Woudn't it be sad if you had thyroid disease for years which in fact has caused your other health issues? Tch.

Here are recommended tests and yes, find another doctor, please!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

It sure sounds like thyroid to me regardless of the fact that your TSH is in the range suggested by the lab.

Welcome!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

"*I emailed her about the other thyroid test components and she said that since there is nothing wrong with my thyroid, that she didn't need to order other test*s. "

Welcome! Please find another doctor that will listen to you. Best wishes. :hugs:


----------



## DC23103 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm new to this but even I can read and everything I've read says that TSH levels can be very misleading. After thinking about it for a few days, it just makes me furious that she spent 2 minutes with me before proclaiming that I am depressed. I even started a food diary today to show that I am not delusional and just eating enough to gain massive amounts of weight in a short period of time. I do plan on going to my next appt with her but will be finding a new doc if she doesn't start listening to me.

Thanks also for telling which tests I should have. Have any of you gone thru the same thing with a doctor? Do in insist on new tests or should I automatically go somewhere else?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think depression, GERD, and menopause are thrown out there by doctors long before they consider thyroid. It is really hard to be an advocate for yourself when you don't feel well. You will find information and support here to do that. Other posters are really knowledgeable!


----------

